# Innova EVO



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

The Innova EVO toy breed is what i currently am feeding my little ones. Even growing up as a kid i always remember my dad preaching about feeding our the best food on the shelf. I use to think he was just in competition with our neighbors but as i grew up i realized that what they eat really does matter.
Now, i wanted to know the opinions on every one on the Innova brand. The lady i got my kids from fed it and she swore on it to be the best she ever used, so i just kept them on it and have been very impressed with what i've seen. But after reading up on chihuahua nutrition i am thinking of switching to the raw diet. I had no idea the grains where so bad for them. I am not having any troubles with the Innova. I just want the best for my kids. It doesnt have any grain it. 
I guess what i'm looking for are the opinions of others who have used Innova and currently feed the raw diet to see how much of a differance the switch made.

Thanx in advance!! :wave:

This is the formula i feed them with the ongredients listed... Healthy Pet Product Search ? Organic Dog Food, Dog Treats and More ? Natura Pet Products


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

im not sure if you saw a post about this: Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost , its a website with what stars each dog food gets maybe if you look on there you could find a healthier one thats an alternative to raw feeding? just to compare nutrition , cost ect.  x


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

theshanman97 said:


> im not sure if you saw a post about this: Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost , its a website with what stars each dog food gets maybe if you look on there you could find a healthier one thats an alternative to raw feeding? just to compare nutrition , cost ect.  x



*SWEET!!! 
The Innova EVO small bites is ranked a 6 star feed!!
Thanx for the link :wave: *


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

You _might_ want to be careful since around 2010, P&G bought out innova evo and they aren't exactly in it for the dogs.
It used to be a great quality food, it appears some people have had problems with it since the switch.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Like Pastel pointed out, Innova is now owned by Proctor and Gamble. They have a pretty dubious record or changing formulas to keep costs down.  Many people won't feed it now because of the buyout. 

Orijen and Acana are an alternative that are also rated very high, but they are owned by an independent company (champion foods) and not P&G. Fromm is also a good one and is family owned. 

If you would like to explore raw without having to buy and prepare your own meat, you can do a pre-made. Stella and Chewys is a good brand. Primal, Bravo, and Natures Variety also do pre-mades. Easy and convenient in either freeze dried (just add water or feed plain) or frozen nuggets/patties. 

In addition, if you want to feed the very best alternative to do it yourself raw, consider ZiwiPeak. Truly the cream of the crop. It's pricey but worth it.

If you do decide you want to explore raw feeding, you can start in the raw section here. Here's a link with lots of other links you can look at and decide if raw feeding is something you want to look at further.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/raw-food/49576-you-considering-raw-diet.html


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

I didnt realize that P&G bought out innova 
i have seen Orijin and Ziwi Peak at the feed shop. I think i will look into the switch. I know they would absolutely enjoy eating the raw, and i do love seeing them happy  

I know it will be a long process in making the switch. Its a big transition from a kibble to a straight raw feed so i will check out the raw section a see what i find there about the switch time line.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I tried feeding Miya innova puppy because I read several good reviews on it. It's not the best, but it's certainly a high quality dog food. Miya had allergies towards it though so I had to take her off. It made her scratch a lot and her skin was a little flaky, and her poos were kinda hard. Every dog is different though, many people seem to have had success with Innova..


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Like Pastel pointed out, Innova is now owned by Proctor and Gamble. They have a pretty dubious record or changing formulas to keep costs down.  Many people won't feed it now because of the buyout.
> 
> Orijen and Acana are an alternative that are also rated very high, but they are owned by an independent company (champion foods) and not P&G. Fromm is also a good one and is family owned.
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to give this a go. I will feed a mix of Fromms and ZP, and the occasional raw. I'm sure I'll have lots of questions


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> *SWEET!!!
> The Innova EVO small bites is ranked a 6 star feed!!
> Thanx for the link :wave: *


np :wave: XD


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I actually no longer us dogfoodanalysis.com. I switched to dogfoodadvisor.com.

You will note that most of dogfoodanalysis.com's reviews are from 2007-2010 and too much can change in that time period.

dogfoodadvisor.com seems to keep more current on reviews and they also have added things like premade raws (ZP, S&C) which dogfoodadvisor.com does not have.

Unless I see this wrong, the EVO Small Bites review is from 2007. Prior to the P&G takeover as I understand. Not at all saying anything negative about this food. I just want more recent reviews, myself. 
Dog Food Reviews - Innova EVO (Small bites) - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome! I agree with karen. I use dogfoodadvisor. I tried Evo, I believe it is grain free, it gave my dogs the "runs!" Probably too high in protein for them. I am sticking with Wellness Core, (grain free) they seem to do good on it.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> Welcome! I agree with karen. I use dogfoodadvisor. I tried Evo, I believe it is grain free, it gave my dogs the "runs!" Probably too high in protein for them. I am sticking with Wellness Core, (grain free) they seem to do good on it.


They where already on it when i got them as babies. It was what she fed them once they where weaned, but Olivia had been eat Eukanuba before i got them and when i made the switch for her she had the runs for two weeks.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

pastel said:


> You _might_ want to be careful since around 2010, P&G bought out innova evo and they aren't exactly in it for the dogs.
> It used to be a great quality food, it appears some people have had problems with it since the switch.


Do you know what they changed in it? What kind of problems have people been having?


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

I know I was feeding Innova Evo Small Red Bites as part of a special mix for one of my ferrets. Up until the P&G buy-out, it had fixed all his digestion problems. A few months after the formula was switched, he started with very loose stool again, and he was throwing up. I cut it out of their mix, and everyone is happy and healthy once again. I don't trust the products anymore!


----------

